# Black Jeans are breeding but... a little story



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

hi there guys,

Well since I finally have my male black jeans (BJ) they started breeding.
First some info:

1.2 O.pumilio Black Jeans
60x50x80 cm Vivarium with a lot of broms 
temps at around 27c celsius


Here's a summery of the first month:
- First 2 clutches were infertile...
- Then a cluth was eaten by darn snails
- Then the next clutch was eaten by the other female.

So after this I have made a few adaptions.. First off i housed the other female in an other tank so she couldn't eat the eggs anymore.

Then i placed some lettuce (don't know the spelling, but its the green vegetable) in order to keep the snails off the eggs. 

So today I found another clutch and the male was in the cannister when I looked. He saw me and a couple of minutes later he was gone. Hope i didn't disturb him..

NOTE 1: all of the cluthes were laid in a sort of folded tube... And always in the same one
NOTE 2: when there was a clutch gone bad they only laid new eggs untill I handcleaned the cannister with water. Even when there was only a bit of gel left they didn't laid new ones

Thought that was interesting

So i hope the new eggs will be good and i can go to the next level of pumilio breeding



If someone has some suggestions please...

Hope to give some positive updates in the future!


greetings Dennis


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great to hear, do you have a pic of the vivarium??


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

a bottle cap or similarly small container with beer will attract the snails in mass and as long as its shallow should be no problem for frogs. i used this method with darklands in a 10vert for over a year with no problem, made big difference in snails and their breeding though


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

hey thanks for the tip I will try that in the future! Don't want to disturb them since the eggs are fertille! I read somewhere snail only eat eggs not actual tads so I hope they are in the safe zone now.

In the next days they will be transported I hope!

thanks and I keep u guys updated
GrtZ,


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

No prob. Tads should be fine....but man those snails can do some serious damage to eggs, i lost several clutches to them before i wised up. But i suspose if you have a viv with frogs you dont want breeding they could be useful. But cross contamination is really easy, if you move any plants or wood from one viv or another. Im very careful to wash and make sure everything is snail free now.


----------



## Jaeger (Nov 22, 2007)

Congratulations!

Another option, when everyone's morphed out:
Remove all frogs, then place a small amount of dry ice in a container in the viv. It well sublimate into gaseous carbon dioxide, harmless to the plants, but asphyxiating animal life. Ventilate well, seed with desireable microfauna, and reintroduce your frogs.


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Well here's a little update:
Today i saw the eggs hatched! they were "swimming" in their gelly mass. I was in my room (were the tank is) all day because I had to and i hope I didn't disturb rhem too much!

I guess (hope) they will transport the tads tomorrow, and I am away all day so they won't be disturbed! 

I will let you guys know when they are transported!

Gr.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Rad! Good luck with em.....grow em up, ship em here! ;P


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Well this might just well be a succes story!

After a couple of days the tads were still in the cannister and were 'swimming' around.
I didn't think they would make it and took the cannister out yesterday. I wanted to clean it but I just couldn't. I hated the idea that they might just transport them! So I placed the cannister back in the spot but slightly different in order to see in to them.

Then today I saw my male in the cannister and after 5 minutes when I looked again, the female was also near the cannister. I thought this might just be it! And YES there was a tiny little tad on momma's back! WhoooT I am just so happy.

I know it is not over yet but its a big leap again!!

It took almost a week frog hatching to transporting! Is this normal?? if so I didn't knew!
I am so happy I dind't flush the tads out.

Here is a awfull pic I took with my phone but you can see the tad










Gr. Dennis


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Congratulations on the tads Dennis! I like that brom on the left, I have one just like it in one of my vivs.


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Well short after they transferred the tads they laid another batch of eggs 

So I am happy they like eachother!

I'll keep u updated


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, their eggs ,laid after they've transported the previous tads, are fertile and developping.
Today I noticed they laid another clutch of eggs!! They are really doing well!

Hope I get some tads on land!

Grtz Dennis


----------



## peter (Jul 2, 2008)

normaly they produce 1 clutch and take care of that, and the tads.

normaly the female whon't produce a second clutch, they only do this if they take care of one or 2 tads.

If you have more clutches they take in total not more than 6 of 7 tads to a brom and take of them and not more, but a normal number is 4 or 5 tads at one time.

succes with the tads and BJ


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks, 
Thats quite some good info. Since I guess they have at least 2 tads transported, this could be the reason. But if I do a quick calculation:

1st clutch: at least 2 tads transported.
2nd clutch: about 6 eggs and most of the are developping as far as i can see
3rd clutch: also about 6 eggs just laid.

So from the 2 clutches they won't transport more then 5 in total? hmm thats interesting
we'll see!

thanks ,

gr . Dennis

PS: Peter are you Peter de Jong by coinsidence?


----------



## peter (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi, Yes thats me.

Normaly they take care of 4, 5 or 6 tads, but there are exceptions, just hope .

succes

greetings peter


----------

